# Competition - FREE Tickets for Spring NEC Show 2013



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Got 10 pairs of tickets to giveaway for this show

All you need to do to be in with a chance of winning a pair is to post on this thread the reason why you win a set of tickets 

The funniest 10 posted reasons (decided by me) will be sent them through 

So go on, tell me why YOU should win them 


Closing date for entries is 23rd December.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Info about the show:

This brand new show will welcome both existing enthusiasts and newcomers to camping, caravanning and motorhoming looking to buy or browse all the latest mid-season launch models, must-have leisure accessories, tents and camping gear. It's also the perfect place to research & book new holiday destinations, campsites, attractions and service providers.

The Show celebrates the very best of the great outdoors and welcomes a host of TV personalities who'll be encouraging visitors to get stuck into sensational free 'have a go' features. These include a 'Drop Zone' 'Rock Face Challenge' climbing wall, 'Campsite Cooking', an indoor kayaking, zorbing and raft building pool, 'One to One with Wildlife' in association with Dudley Zoological Gardens and a 'Rod and Reel' angling competition.

Fresh from filming dramatic "Operation Iceberg" with the BBC is extreme diver, climber, kayaker, author, zoologist and all round adventure seeking 'action man' Andy Torbet. Andy will be joining in some of the more dynamic and energetic Show attractions and sharing some of his on and off camera experiences in the natural world. Don't miss him on Tuesday 19th February.

Growing up on a farm in rural Dorset; cook, writer and broadcaster Valentine Warner learnt early on the important connection between the natural world and the table. His best selling book "What to Eat Now" led to a successful TV series of the same name and a follow up title 'The Good Table' Valentine will join in the action in our "Campsite Cooking" and "Rod and Reel" features on Wednesday 20th February to explore the rich pickings on offer to those that 'live off the fat of the land'.

Nick Baker is a naturalist and wildlife TV presenter who has travelled to the wildest parts of the planet in search of weird, bizarre and incredible creatures. With a particular fondness of bugs and insects (his nickname is 'Bugboy Baker'), Nick will be introducing us to a few of his favourite six (and eight) legged friends at the Show's "One to One with Wildlife" attraction, in association with Dudley Zoological Gardens on Friday 22nd February.

Both The Caravan Club and The Camping and Caravanning Club will be attending the Show and entertaining visitors with new initiative launches, expert towing and motorhome manoeuvring tuition and celebrity guests.

Book early and benefit from a discounted advance ticket price of just £7.00 for seniors (60 + years) and £8.00 for adults. * Children under 16 years are admitted free of charge when accompanied by a paying adult. To book tickets, please visit the show website www.springcaravanandcampingshow.co.uk or call 0844 581 1250


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

If 'first come first served' isn't enough then I will have to divulge that it has been our long-time ambition to meet Mr Nukeadmin at a show and carry him shoulder high through the thronging masses as a token of our thanks for hosting this site (just imagine the admiring glances). My wife is of broad shouldered Hampshire stock so it is do able.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I should win them because I always thank ungrateful and ignorant people.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I would like to attend, just to meet up with and have a drink or whatever with some other members of the Forum. I have spoken with a few on the telephone but would like to meet them personally.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I need them Dave as I don't have a motorhome . And you really wouldn't want to lose me would you?

Apart from that Duncan is a tight wad, did accommodation come with it, if not pls let me know in time to get a deal at Premier or Travelodge as you know it is too far to go for a day

Carol

PS. Thanks in advance. Xxx  :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Me please i'm in need of a new van before this one falls to bits doing your rallys :lol: 



Jac


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

The NEC
Is that Nuke's Exhibition Centre.
Now that would be worth going to. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Me*

Me, so As to keep me quiet as to why you removed your last Avatar !

TM


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Me please, so I can sell them for half price and make some money.


----------



## shemotorhome (Mar 28, 2008)

Sad old single lady wants a day out.........NEEDS EXCITING CHILL


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*Free tickets*

As I am told im very tight with my money so free always makes my ears perk up and if i win can i have four tickets to prove my brother wrong and he is tight be good ,,,,


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Nuke, my need is great! 

A show of this size is one of the few places that I can disappear for a couple of hours and lose my self in the land that money cannot buy!

My good lady can dream for all of the things that money can buy!

We can collect a mountain of handouts to read though until the time comes to do it all over again!

Now how can you not let a man dream.......

Keith


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Please, pretty please, 

coz if not I'll stamp my feet till they bleed, and skweam, and skweam til i'm tik, tik, tik. :lol: 

tony :wink:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> Got 10 pairs of tickets to giveaway for this show
> 
> All you need to do to be in with a chance of winning a pair is to post on this thread the reason why you win a set of tickets
> 
> ...


Blimey if my wife don't see Any Harris from the " Motor home Channel " in the flesh ! at least twice a year at the Nec. she gets withdrawal symptoms .

Tony


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

My name is joshua Longattanger and I have very good news for you.I have inherited £1000000000000 and I need some reliable person to supply me with their name telephone number bank account details and dogs name. I will then send all of the money to you and you can keep £10000000000000000 God be with you. Oh and to get the money you need to send me two tickets to the show. God be with you.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

As it's obvious I am going to win, and I won't be going, please give ours to a Tyre Kicker :wink:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Nuke,

Our reason is not so funny, more of a genuine reason why myself and Suzy should win the Tickets.

Seeing as we have just won our 2nd successive MHF Formula 1 Fantasy League title, and seeing that you could only manage a lowly 13th (quite amusing). We would be more than willing to come and have a chat, and give yourself and Ben some pointers for the next season (we know that Ben finished a respectable 3rd. Well, respectable compared to 13th. But he could still do with a little help). 

We promise there will be no gloating (even though it's our 2nd title in a row, and runners up in the previous season).

If we do need to do something funny, Suzy (taster below) will dress up as Pit Girl 8O


----------



## lukeyboy (Feb 6, 2009)

My Husband says I am in great need of a Valentine gift in Feb 2013.....learning how to cook in the motorhome from Valentine Warner!!!! Send us some tickets so I don't have to burn the food anymore.......


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*Competition*

 I think I should win because if I don't and have to purchase tickets serious financial adjustments would have to be made to the housekeeping budget and she that must be obeyed would not be best pleased.

Swallow


----------



## Bretonlion (May 1, 2010)

*Free Tickets ... !!!*

The last time I won free tickets I had already bought my own .. 
Yes I did win 2 free tickets from Brownhills .. they rang me on the Monday before the show started on the next day Tuesday. 
As I had already bought two, I told the lady from Brownhills .. Thankyou very much, and to pass them on to the "next name pulled from the hat" .. and no I did not make any rude comments etc .. 
So being so wonderful then .. can I please win again ..before I go and book 2 for next year .. 
Ps .. I live in Brittany and you can come and park in my field any time .. 
Rgds 
Chris at Josselin 56120


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

As I sit here contemplating ,two FREE entrances to the show,wow! ! ! how much money saved ?,don`t know,must be at least £10,at present on Sicily where 10 euro`s buys two packets of corn flakes,and may be a pint of milk,is it worth the grovel ?,could be if you include free parking for the weekend,and a nice limo to take you from the m/h to the show,free lunch, and drinks to follow,maybe dinner in the evening,and a show to follow,followed by a,bedtime story and a tuck up in bed,yes definitly worth the grovel,right now where`s the paper ?O blast finger gone through paper,not everything soft is a labrador dog , now I have stopped contemplating,regards Bill


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

When I win, I could then buy Nuke a drink at one of the over priced bars, or maybe just pay entrance and stash a few beers in me rucksac!
Nick


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

i'am only a poor little sparrow......


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It has always been a dream of ours to visit Birmingham. This might be our last chance as my wife has been diagnosed with advanced miserableness. If we won, it might make her less miserable.


----------



## NumptyDoo (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't yet got a motorhome but expect to (hopefuly) in the next fortnight, definitely in the next 6 weeks and by spring I will have to correct a lot of mistakes and make a lot of repairs because of the damage I will no doubt cause in the 'learning process'.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't care 8)


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

We might be going anyway even if we don't win a freebie, not seen you for a while Dave. :lol: 


Paul


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I would like to attend on behalf of the Irish contingent here, it is important that the minority groups are represented too....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I should win them as I'm skint after spending half the year touring, entertaining all the members and keeping up post turnover by asking stupid questions all the time.

That's got to be a worthy cause and presumably they have a value so I can flog em on eBay to help raise money to get Hank over the water again.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

I should win, as its the best way to lose a minimum of 400 quid in the space of 2/3 hours on accessories.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I never expect,never assume,never ask and never demand.If it's meant to be it will happen........................


so just send me those tickets or else !


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm a total outsider, and very unlikely to win.

But, and very but, occasionally an outsider wins, and if I do, I shall be most grateful and will use the tickets to the full.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

You have to be in it to win it!

Bob45


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Found this thread at last hope it is still open

I attacked the Bloody Kevin .. Santa Song (cleaned it up and changed it a bit) Didn't dare put up the lyricas as they were tempting as it was (hope adapted enough) 
Looking forward to meeting Nuke and any lurkers who l am sure will be around the stand if Nuke is there 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' ''''''''''''''''''''' '''''''''''''''''''''''''''' ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

Quite often I get to thinking how as kids we got by
Like at Christmas time at our house we couldn't even afford a fire

But we made do with what we had back then when I was young
Dad used to suck a peppermint and we'd all sit around his tongue

We couldn't afford no sparkling tinsel for our Christmas tree
So we'd just wheel old Granddad in and make the old fool sneeze
(ahh-CHOO... wheel him round the other side nanna)

But things changed pretty bloody quick, I've got a MOTORHOME 
And now the moneys tighter and the families all passed on 
So how about a little cheer for when l get next get home

Hey Nuke where's me lucky tickets ?
I've nowt to unwrap just general junk and there's nothing that I like
I wrapped them all myself cause no one else sent me none.
You said l would win if l did something 
So l attacked the Bloody Kevin santa song
I scratched it all about and took the bad words out
Now you worn out geriatric part, have you got me bloody tickets

If I'd a' wanted a pair of thongs, I would have blasted asked
And cowboy suit and ping pong set you can shove right up your exhaust pipe
You've stuffed me order up, it's enough to make me cry
but it's not just me who's snakey mate my Andys desperate too

Hey Nuke where's me NEC motorhomeshow tickets?
Do you remember who I am?
You said if we sent in somethin' we would surely win.
Remember me cause I'm the bloody female whose screaming in your ear
I'll give you ho ho ho, for what you not gone and done
YOU NOT GOT ME MY TICKETS YET and l am sitting here awaitin'

Bulawayo lass (Caro)


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We don't need to win them because we met Nuke at the show in October. Then again, my wife did say that he was better looking than his old avatar picture and she would like to meet him again just to make sure.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

And the winners were ??


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

It's the taking part that counts!


Chris


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave I don't see Outdoorbits/MHF listed as having a stand, are you not going?

Carol


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Because we sold our van and miss the roaming life ;-(


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

i think i should have chance of tickets as my tight __ will not buy any and i have not been out in a long while and could do with a bit of excitment// VICTOR MELDEW has nothing on my tight old so n so ha ha june :lol: :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> And the winners were ??


Hello is there anybody out there. :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Not bad 15 days now gone and no winners announced. :wink: even following 2 pleasant reminders.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Looks like none of us were funny enough or they have forgotten. H E L L O. A N Y O N E. L I K E TO. DO. A. DRAW?

Carol

Still need that motorhome. Please pretty please


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok guys, sorry for delayed response, had so many posts and Pms to read lol

and the winners are
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
gemmy
ian_n_suzy
79144will
nickkdx
747
carol
oxford-wanderer
philbre
barryd
wakk44

Please PM me your addresses


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not going to write my Oscar acceptance speech again after the computer crashed AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


Suffice to say thank you thank you

Ps, it was good with loads of blubs. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

That is superb. We are both mega appreciative - MANY THANKS.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Nuke,

Do we need to make arrangements to collect the Tickets from yourself at the Show or can they be posted out? Also, can they be used on any of the days?

THANKS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Tickets received today - CHEERS Nuke


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Received the tickets today. Thanks, it is very much appreciated.

I didn't see the winners announcement on Jan 8th, I must be getting senile.

Just noticed that BarryD won as well, so I will return mine at the earliest opportunity. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Received the tickets today. Thanks, it is very much appreciated.
> 
> I didn't see the winners announcement on Jan 8th, I must be getting senile.
> 
> Just noticed that BarryD won as well, so I will return mine at the earliest opportunity. :lol:


Dont panic. Recieved mine today. Mrs D has already informed me that shes flogging them on ebay and I wont be going to Birmingham with all my MHF chums to spend money on crap we dont need and drink beer.

It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Still waiting :wink: 

tony


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave mine arrived today. Looking forward and going first day.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Our tickets arrived yesterday, thanks Dave, see you at the show.  


Paul


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Woe, woe and thrice woe.  

We will be unable to attend the Show. Our dogsitters (ie kids) will not be able to see to the hounds due to prior arrangements. A day trip to the Show by rail is over £400 for fares. 8O 

It is grossly unfair to take the dogs in the van and leave them in it while we are at the Show so we regretfully have to miss it. If anyone wants our tickets, please pm the details so we can post them to you. The first pm gets them.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You're lucky to have even received your tickets 8O 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The tickets have been claimed by a member and will be in the post today.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Woe, woe and thrice woe.
> 
> We will be unable to attend the Show. Our dogsitters (ie kids) will not be able to see to the hounds due to prior arrangements. A day trip to the Show by rail is over £400 for fares. 8O
> 
> It is grossly unfair to take the dogs in the van and leave them in it while we are at the Show so we regretfully have to miss it. If anyone wants our tickets, please pm the details so we can post them to you. The first pm gets them.


Dammit! I was counting on you picking me up to go to the show together so I didnt have to pay for diesel!  Some mate you are!

I could always go on the scooter.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry about that Barry. :? 

My days of driving through the night and then driving home the same evening are long gone. We used to do it with the big Dog Shows.

Did you know it is cheaper to fly down than get a train? What a scandalous state of affairs. :roll: If I could have got the dates, we would have done that. 

I looked at the National Express website. What a heap of crap that is. They have buses to the NEC but you have to input the times you want to travel. After trying different combinations, all I got was - 'computer says no'.

Anyway, you said Michelle had put the tickets on ebay. :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Can't wait for the next competition on here. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it Infermee, anyone else besides myself not received their freebie yickets for the N E C.

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Now you mention it Tony, there were 4 tickets in my envelope. I just put the extra 2 in the bin.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Makes me feel so much better now I realise the winners were given as much thought as sending the tickets out. :lol: :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> ............ anyone else besides myself not received their freebie tickets for the N E C.
> tony


Yep-me 

But I am optimistic after a pm to his nukeness that they will arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*yippee!*

My complimentary tickets have arrived
My flight is booked
Im off to the NEC

Thanx so much for the tickets
I truly do appreciate them

Phil


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> Can't wait for the next competition on here. :wink:


I don't think I will be entering it.:roll:

After a month and several private messages to nuke,the last of which remains unopened,I still haven't received the tickets. :x


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You are not alone, I'm also still waiting. :roll: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, It certainly appears that I'm going to have to pay to go to the N E C 

Tickets still haven't arrived. :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't give up yet,mine have arrived at long last.

Try a pm to Nuke,it worked for me.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well the show finished today, 

THANKS A BUNCH FOR THE NON ARRIVAL OF THE TICKETS, YOU CAN KEEP YOUR COMPETITIONS IN FUTURE :roll: 

tony


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just a quickie to say MANY THANKS for the Tickets. We visited the show on Tuesday and had a great day out.

We did look for an Outdoorbits stand to thank you personally but we couldn't find it, and there was none listed in the exhibitors list.

CHEERS


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Well the show finished today,
> 
> THANKS A BUNCH FOR THE NON ARRIVAL OF THE TICKETS, YOU CAN KEEP YOUR COMPETITIONS IN FUTURE :roll:
> 
> tony


Gemmy why not wait for it

coz if not I'll stamp my feet till they bleed, and skweam, and skweam til i'm tik, tik, tik.

:wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Already done that mate,

A lesson learned

A warning to others

Father Xmas does not exist, not on this site anyhoo. :roll: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Well the show finished today,
> 
> THANKS A BUNCH FOR THE NON ARRIVAL OF THE TICKETS, YOU CAN KEEP YOUR COMPETITIONS IN FUTURE :roll:
> 
> tony


Face it Jemima Nuke doesnt like you anymore! Anyway I got yours. Mrs D got £15 for em on ebay!

You can enter my competition if you like. Win a state of the Art Gas detector!

https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/competitions


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone got an emoticon of "the finger" :wink: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Anyone got an emoticon of "the finger" :wink:
> 
> tony


Just use my avatar Tony. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Anyone got an emoticon of "the finger" :wink:
> 
> tony


┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐



Bet you cant type that!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐ 

Was this about right :wink: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> ┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐
> 
> Was this about right :wink:
> 
> tony


I bet you use it tonight!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No i'll use this:




........................./´¯/) 
......................,/¯..// 
...................../..../ / 
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸ 
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\ 
........('(...´(..´......,~/'...') 
.........\.................\/..../ 
..........''...\.......... _.·´ 
............\..............( 
..............\.............\ 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> No i'll use this:
> 
> ........................./´¯/)
> ......................,/¯..//
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gemmy

Passed that to my daughter 

She is a whizz kid

Now just tell me again

What am I searching for?????


Aldra


----------

